# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  PARA TENER UNA IDEA de AGRICULTURA ORGANICA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un correo que me llegó a mi bandeja sobre el tema orgánico en el Perú, junto con los documentos adjuntos me enviaron con él... Saludos.  _Estimados amigos 
· La agricultura orgánica es una apuesta por la producción y/o crianza en armonía con la naturaleza. Este gran propósito, debe ser compatible con criterios y resultados de rentabilidad y competitividad. Si no se combina con resultados positivos en los costos de producción, no contribuye a salir de la pobreza.  
· La agricultura orgánica cobra fuerza en el segundo quinquenio del 80, en la medida que se generan mercados internacionales con precios favorables, por cuanto los consumidores asumen el pago de un precio diferenciado que compense el mayor costo. Para este mayor precio, se requiere una acreditación confiable mediante la verificación de cumplimiento de estándares ambientales.  
· Es a partir del 90 que se incrementa la agricultura orgánica en nuestro país, teniendo al café orgánico como producto estrella. Luego se suma la producción de cacao orgánico, banano, frutas, cereales andinos, algodón, panela, palmito, y otros. Hoy es un movimiento imparable, pero que enfrenta dogmatismos fundamentalistas en nuestro medio, que denigra de la agricultura orgánica de exportación, y pretende que nos encasillemos en el “ mercado local”, donde las ventas anuales no llegan a 100 mil dólares vs los 280 millones de dólares de exportación.  
· Los grupos fundamentalistas, que cada vez son menos, promueven la auto certificación participativa, a la cual no nos oponemos, y que puede reglamentarse para el consumo interno, mientras los consumidores no exijan una acreditación imparcial. Estos sectores, donde trabajan muchos y buenos amigos, no pueden condicionar que la ley y normas de fomento de la agricultura orgánica se limiten al segmento local, bajo un argumento de alentar la “seguridad alimentaria”. Tienen que revisar los criterios de seguridad alimentaria, tienen que entender que requerimos una agricultura orgánica competitiva y rentable. Los agricultores buscan salir de la pobreza extrema, mejorando ingresos tangibles.  
· Una dirigente nos acusó de promover la exportación de productos orgánicos para el “bienestar de los gringos”, y estar contra la seguridad alimentaria de los peruanos. Nada más equivocada. Entendemos que ella no tiene la culpa de este error, sino su entorno, que le vende tales argumentos.  
Colocamos este tema en esta red, porque apreciamos que hay una confusión enorme sobre la agricultura orgánica. No podemos colocar, simplistamente, el dilema de transgénicos vs orgánicos. Los críticos u opositores de la agricultura orgánica desconocen los avances evidentes en nuestro país, a pesar del entorno adverso alentado desde el Estado. Si logramos instrumentos de fomento, similares a los del agro convencional, en 5 años, cuando culmine este gobierno, habremos duplicado el valor de las exportaciones de productos orgánicos. 
Exitos a todos 
Lorenzo Castillo_Temas similares: Vademecum para la agricultura orgánica Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción Artículo: Minag: Existen condiciones para tener producción estable de alimentos en próximos meses Agricultura Orgánica y Sistema de Control Interno - 16 y 17 de Mayo - San Isidro Agricultura organica

----------

